# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Schimmelinfectie,besmettelijk of niet?

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

Ik heb even een vraagje... 
Volgens mijn huisarts heb ik een schimmelinfectie opgelopen. Het is gelukkig niet goed te zien, het zijn maar kleine plekjes en alles wordt bedekt door kleding, op mijn handen na dan.
Nu is mijn vraag of dit besmettelijk is. Zou het namelijk niet graag aan iemand doorgeven. Volgens mijn huisarts hoef ik me nergens zorgen om te maken, omdat het niet besmettelijk is. Maar volgens de bijsluiter van de zalf die ze heeft voorgeschreven, is het dat juist wel. Wat is nu waar...?

Alvast bedankt voor de reactie!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Petra717

Het hangt echter af wat voor soort schimmelinfectie je hebt opgelopen. De ene is wel besmettelijk, de andere niet... ik zou als je twijfeld, voor alle zekerheid toch nog even je aptheker of huisarts navragen. Niet geschoten is altijd mis enne... dan voel je miss zekerder?

Succes en beterschap!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nikky,

Weet je nu intussen al of het wél of niet besmettelijk is?
Ik hoop dat je intussen al van je infectie af bent....

Sterkte
Agnes Xx

----------


## Nikky278

Heb het nog even bij de dokter nagevraagd, ze heeft me er van verzekerd dat het echt niet besmettelijk is. Denk ook wel dat mijn vriend er anders wel al iets over gezegd zou hebben, daar ben ik uiteraard het meeste mee in aanraking, dus als het besmettelijk zou zijn, had hij het denk ik wel al moeten merken. 
Ben er nog niet vanaf, maar het wordt al wel wat minder. De zalf haalt in ieder geval de jeuk en het branden weg, dus dat scheelt. Denk dat ik nog wel een weekje aan het smeren zal zijn. Als het dan nog niet over is, ga ik toch nog maar even terug naar de dokter denk ik...

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Nikky,

Alléé,fijn te horen dat het niet besmettelijk is en dat de klachten al wat afnemen...

Hoe ben je er juist aangeraakt? Weet je dat?
En heeft het beestje ook een naam?
Zou goed zijn voor ons om te weten...kan ik er eventueel info over opzoeken en hierop zetten...

Sterkte en hopelijk ben je héél vlug klachtenvrij!!
Liefs Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Het beestje zal zeker een naam hebben, maar ik heb geen idee haha. Niet gevraagd aan de dokter :s
Heb het waarschijnlijk van de antibiotica en te vaak wassen. Ben nu zo goed als klachtenvrij, paar plekjes nog. Dus zal niet lang meer duren  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ben blij voor je!!!

En idd:te vaak wassen is niet goed voor je lichaam...mijn vriend doucht zich 2-maal daags en hij heeft altijd jeuk...vind ik niet gek hoor..zo was je de beschermlaag van je huid weg...hij toch! Maar zoals ze altijd zeggen;té is nooit goed!

Sterkte nog met de laatste plekjes!!

Xx

----------

